# oil to electric conversion: is a simple swap out of the boiler feasible leaving the hydronic piping as is?



## blint (8 mo ago)

We have convectors in the rooms fed by 1/2 black iron pipe, an indirect domestic hot water tank, Taco zone valves (domestic hot water and house-heating) and a circulator pump. Oil heating. Location is the mid-atlantic region. We burn 700 gallons per year.

There's no gas service in my part of town, so the only option to oil would be electric. 

Is it feasible to leave everything in place and simply swap out the boiler for an electric unit that has a way of heating the water and connecting to the main manifold and the return?


----------

